# dBpoweramp CD Ripper FLAC settings



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I'm going to be ripping CDs using dBpoweramp CD Ripper (PC) for use in my Kenwood DMX906S that can read 16-192 kHz/16-24 bit FLAC files.

CD Ripper doesn't allow specific sampling/bit selection, but instead a Lossless Encoding selection from Uncompressed, 0-8.

They say, "Compression affects how much effort goes into compressing the audio, all compression modes give the same decoded audio (it is lossless after all), the higher compression levels will give a small % file size saving, but will require more time to compress and decompress. *Compression Level 0* requires the least compression time, whilst *Compression Level 8* the most. Uncompressed is a special compression mode with stores 16 bit audio in an uncompressed state."

What are you folks typically selecting?

And, what if any DSP/Action functions are you using?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

I’m assuming you are ripping to flac. I left mine at the default which I believe is 5. Hard drive space is cheap. I use the replaygain dsp setting. There are two replaygain options though. One alters the file, the other adds replaygain info to the ID tag. Make sure to use the option that adds info to the ID tag. You do not want to permanently alter your files.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there a specific reason you settled on dBpoweramp? If you are looking for higher fidelity most folks consider Exact Audio Copy (EAC) the defacto standard.

Exact Audio Copy 

Did I mention its free?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> Is there a specific reason you settled on dBpoweramp? If you are looking for higher fidelity most folks consider Exact Audio Copy (EAC) the defacto standard.
> 
> Exact Audio Copy
> 
> Did I mention its free?


Dbpoweramp is much more feature packed, but it’s not free.

I use the default FLAC setting, I haven’t messed with the other compression settings much. I don’t apply any DSP, but I make sure all of the tags are they way I want them.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@Ge0 - i mistakenly thought EAC was only available for MAC. I just downloaded it and will explore it's options once I'm ready to start ripping. Otherwise, I'll use the trial version of Dbpoweramp.

thank you!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Great topic. But I'm moving it from General Car Audio Discussion to the Music Forum.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

One feature that is super helpful for me in dbpoweramp is the multi-rip feature. I throw in a CD, and rip it to 2 different locations, in 2 different formats simultaneously. I'll send a lossless file to my external hardrive, and a smaller compressed file to a different folder to load onto my ipod/iphone to save space. I don't think EAC does that, then again, I don't know that most people care. I just like to have a lossless file archived permanently, and a more portable version handy for on the go listening.


----------



## tfunk182 (Jun 3, 2019)

I used Foobar2000 to rip about a 1,000 cds to FLAC. It has more features than EAC and is also free.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

well, I downloaded Foobar2000, EAC and dBpoweramp. I'll try each and see which of them makes most sense for me. EAC is entiving because it has an AccurateRIP function. Not sure if the other two have that kind of error checking.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

steelwindmachine said:


> well, I downloaded Foobar2000, EAC and dBpoweramp. I'll try each and see which of them makes most sense for me. EAC is entiving because it has an AccurateRIP function. Not sure if the other two have that kind of error checking.


dBpoweramp has accuraterip, among them many other features, but as noted, it's not free, so EAC may be the way to go.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

i tried EAC and couldn't exactly figure out how to get it to rip to FLAC files =\

I used dBpoweramp. Accuraterip wasn't active since I didn't have a "key" disc on hand.


----------

